# RB26 HEAD



## RollyGTR (Jul 13, 2016)

Well I have a crack in my head between the oil feed and water! Not sure where it is, but following a heated vac test on the head, it wouldn't hold any vacuum at all.

It's from an R32 late model, but I guess any R33 or 32 head will be okay. Not to sure about R34.

Thanks


----------

